# What is this "Fatty" you speak of? Q-view



## wanderingman (Jan 20, 2013)

So after reading about fatties I had to see what all the drooling was about. I figured a breakfast fatty was a good start. Pretty simple, eggs, hash browns and smoked cheddar. Definitely a repeat! Thanks for all the good info.













DSC_0042.JPG



__ wanderingman
__ Jan 20, 2013


















DSC_0043.JPG



__ wanderingman
__ Jan 20, 2013


















DSC_0044.JPG



__ wanderingman
__ Jan 20, 2013


















DSC_0046.JPG



__ wanderingman
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## packdog (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks great!   Everytime I see one posted I want to try one on the smoker.  I've made one in the oven.  You may have pushed me over the edge with yours.  It looks so good.

Ken.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 20, 2013)

Your's looks like a work of art compared to mine....i feel like chopped liver, lol.


----------



## fatboymccoy (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks amazing.  a lot better than mine turned out.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 20, 2013)

looks great-we all know it takes practice to roll a     (fatty)


----------



## black05tj (Jan 21, 2013)

That bacon weave is tight!  Nice work!

My question is how did the hashbrowns turn out in there?  Did you use frozen, or did you shred them fresh?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicely rolled Fattie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Way to go Man.

Packdog, it's a definate do on the Smoker thingy. Not as good in an oven , needs Smoke.

Fatboy, as desertiles says, it takes practice ...


----------



## wanderingman (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments. I had never even heard of this before joining the forum. I will be making many more of these in the future. The only problem I found was feeding a family of five it went fast!  I think some hatch green chiles would have made it that much better. The sky is the limit on what you load these things up with. 

black05tj - I used frozen hashbrowns but cooked them before I rolled em up.


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks amazing! Nice job!


----------



## black05tj (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info!  I'm thinking some hashbrowns are going to make their way into my next one...


----------



## big griz (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicely done!  It's been a couple of weeks since I smoked my last ones.....thinking it's time for a couple more!


----------

